# PC 371 Compact Belt Sander $34



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

This is on clearance at Lowes right now for $39. I got a 10% off because it was the last 1 and a additional 10% with the coupon out of a movers pack at the USPS thats good til 5/15/2011. Heres what I like its very small and fits my hand perfectly, very strong(prolly win a few drag races with this baby), 2 1/2 x 14 inch wide belts are cheap and available at most store, Has a vac port on the rear to suck away dust,it's fairly heavy.This normally sells for around $100 so its a pretty significant price reduction for a nice small belt sander


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

That is a super deal. I just got one for free though... sorry  I did however have to purchase a Porter Cable 7518 router to get it! Woodcraft had a special last month.

I have to go down to Lowes tomorrow. If they have one on clearance I'd get another. Its a great little sander even at a hundred bucks. I use it on my face frames now instead of the bigger 3x24 belt sander. Easier, lighter and more manageable.

Enjoy!


----------



## 2bigfeet (Mar 3, 2011)

I now have two hundred dollars worth of sanders for the equivalent $20 each. One was free with purchase of a PC 7518, the other on clearance thanks to your tip. PC was giving them away as a promotion and now Lowes is blowin' them out the door at a ridiculous price. I'm guessing they're going to disappear all together. Shame because its a great little sander. Tommy, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

I'm still tryin to figure out why they are blowin these out. Seems to be a great little sander even at $100, but $39 is just unbelievable. The store in Cartersville still has 3, none on the shelfs tho. I worked another deal yesterday for the demo for $20 to have as a backup and travel unitNo thanks necessary, is jus my job mang


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

" I'm still tryin to figure out why they are blowin these out."


I can't think of a faster way to make a mess of a nice project than to put a belt sander to it..that's why many now days buy the orbing sander..


=======

====


----------



## Tommyt654 (Apr 5, 2009)

whatever


----------

